# phone calls to touchpad



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

hello all 
just wondering is there is any app that will allow you to recieve calls from the phone on your touchpad?


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

i dont know what phone you have. but if i pair my iphone's bluetooth to my tp, the calls route from phone to tp. it will work with viop clients also. BUT! you're prolly talking about android. in that case there is none. also the mic does not work on the tp in some cases.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Once CM has mic support, try Groove IP or Skype


----------

